# World of Warcraft connection issues



## naeol (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Im running into a problem where randomly and frequently the game appears to lose connection. Strange thing is that I am still able to send chat messages to other players, and any spells or movement I do are seen by the other players. On my screen though I cant see any of the actions other players make or any of the npcs in the game. In addition, when it gets in this state, the server doesnt kick me off, so I have to alt+tab out and kill WoW myself and then restart. Once I restart I have no problems reconnecting. Its like my outgoing traffic is working but incoming is not making it to my computer.

Ive used my same computer at a friends house with no issues. This issue started only recently, when my building switched ISP. My building is wired for internet so all i have to do is plug my ethernet cable into the outlet in my wall to get it. So im not sure if this is cable, dsl or what.

My assumption is that the new ISP has some setting for my buildings network which is causing the issue, but I dont know enough about this type of stuff to know what to ask when I get in touch with the new ISP.

Any information if someone has seen similar would be nice, or perhaps some questions I could ask my isp to help find out what the issue is.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Thoughtzilla (Apr 2, 2008)

I have had this issue on WoW before... it WAS a problem with my ISP, I simply called the tech support (Which is usually completely unhelpful) and told them what was happening, s\he changed a few settings and it was working fine again. 

Maybe call them and just explain exactly whats up?


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

if that doesn't work try running the repair tool and reinstalling if you havnt already


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

I take it you don't know what ISP your building is running with either.

I have had problems with some games and many problem have been associated directly to the ISP. Tiscali for example are notoriously bad for a lot of people and gaming, which I believe is down to their traffic management processes. My experience of this was with Lord of the Rings Online (many many people had problems with Tiscali on numerous games). Similar results, stuck movement, no NPCs etc and having to CTRL+ALT+DEL and end process to get out of it. Also seen it with WoW and EVE Online.

Proxy tunnelling got round it with EVE Online and LOTRO.

Is there any particular times of day when the problem become more frequent / apparent, perhaps after 6pm (peak period timings, most likely time for ISP to implement traffic management).


----------

